# harrisburg, VA auction. Elgin, rod brake cycle truck and some others



## militarymonark (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...02&kwd="vintage bicycle"&zip=83648&category=0


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, that was worth the drive.  No absentee bids, no phone bids and got it for 290.00 plus tax.
What... Don't you see it?
Chris


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 11, 2013)

*!*

Yes Chris I saw some bike behind the others that looked like zep or shelby frame they had a front brake or something but was just a little to far for me. What was it? Post pic?


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 11, 2013)

nice score on the cwc 5 bar Chris I saw too.

Nick.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 11, 2013)

did you get them all? pics?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 11, 2013)

No, just got the one I came for.
Just got home, so pics this weekend.
Thanks for the congrats, but ya'll haven't guessed it yet.
I am forecasting a few PM's in my near future.
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 11, 2013)

hmmm.. 
ether its a hawthorne 5 bar or a Schwinn roadster model.
cant wait for the pictures

Nick.



scrubbinrims said:


> No, just got the one I came for.
> Just got home, so pics this weekend.
> Thanks for the congrats, but ya'll haven't guessed it yet.
> I am forecasting a few PM's in my near future.
> Chris


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 11, 2013)

*!*

Definitely had a schwinn front brake but it looks like a shelby or like nick said a schwinn roadster but seat doesn't match. Still sticking with the shelby frame.


----------



## wspeid (Jul 12, 2013)

Nuts... that's what I get for snoozing.  I would have asked you to throw out a number for me on the gals bike with skirt guards.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 12, 2013)

It is a 37-38 BF Goodrich Schwinn Roadster model with front drum brake and what I believe to be the rare and coveted "shorty" lever (no cable though).
It is in 5-6 condition, not great and I need to carefully roll the rear fender and reform the mudflap in hot water, but a good find for 290 bucks.
It is uncleaned, just oiled down at this point.
Does anybody know if this is the correct forebrake...the prewar ones I have seen have a high flange?
The pedals say Western on them on one side, the other is rubbed out on both pedals, are these optional Western Flyer pedals or something else, anybody know about these pedals?










Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2013)

Paint looks to be in pretty nice shape. Love those darts!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats great score. Forebrake is correct...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks MarkIV,

For the few of us on this obscure channel, why is a shorty Schwinn lever so expensive?
Last one sold here in the bat of an eyelash for 750.00 and haven't they hit 1K in good shape.
What's the deal...didn't all autocycles from 37-38 when this lever was used have them?

Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 12, 2013)

It's funny I was just talking to a couple friends about a related topic at lunch. I think Schwinn's are a common first vintage bike for allot of collectors. Some start with post war, than prewar base models on up. Each model being a gateway to the next more deluxe or un-common model. And a Schwinn can simply be a gateway bike into another make or model once the collector sees what's out there. Or maybe what's popular influences some. Back to your question from what I've seen new collectors come into the hobby in waves. Maybe even 1 new collector can drive up prices because he "has to have it" but when a wave of 2-3 new collectors come into the hobby and all 3 "have to have it" coupled with collectors or sellers who capitalize on this you have the perfect recipe for supply and demand. I think the prewar Schwinn market is normalizing OR maybe it's just a normal market for sales typically being slower in summer. As soon as all the new collectors have shorty levers and or move onto other makes and models the demand will go down and so will the price. I don't know the production numbers on shorty brake levers but I'm sure there are quite a few out there but collectors don't typically part with them often. I'm sure most collectors have paid retail and higher for many parts to finish a project or they simply felt like they needed it and "had to have it" The lever that was offered here was offered at 750 obo. The final sales price realized was not announced. That said a shorty lever is a desirable part and will always sell accordingly. Just typing out loud here nothing written here we don't already know...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 12, 2013)

That lever was the primary reason I drove a couple of hours each way and sat through 3 hours of auctioneering.
I had done some research thinking it was a shorty and looked at the only pic available on it and tried to determine scale versus other shorty pics I could find.
I think what was the final spark was reading a post from Bob U. about his finding a shorty at the recent MLC show and how it made the trip worth it...I figured it was worth it to me and I was also figuring the antique dealers/flippers wouldn't have any idea (they didn't).
Not being a Schwinn guy, I thought I would ask the question on value, because it is a small piece and in contrast to a ND brake lever for instance, worlds apart.
Anyway, I look forward to the detailing and I have a few things to upgrade the bike with, but not sure the shorty and brake hub stay or go in a bin for that future autocycle I have a space reserved for.
Thanks Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 12, 2013)

Agreed your research and gamble sure did pay off well worth the time and effort. 

So how much for the lever and brake? LOL JK


----------



## jd56 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice Chris.
That 4 hr drive is a hop skip and a jump for your travels that you are willing to make for an opportunity on a find. But sitting through the auction for 3 hrs must have been a challenge for your "always on the go" personality.

And the paint does look like it doesn't need much detailing.....nice looking bike for sure.


----------

